# Cremation



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone know an approximate cost on having your dog cremated, I would love to have Niko cremated when he passes(hopefully it will be a long time from now)


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jonah's was $200 for euthanasia and private cremation with a nice wooden box.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

depends on your location, and where you go, around here its $250 to $350, depends on how much your vet wants to mark it up, me being who I am, i question the private cremation, but I happen to know the gal thats does this in the area


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends on the vet and the size of the dog. My 120 pound lab was a little more then $400.00, but he is home with all of us, where he belongs. My dad just paid like $150.00 for a rabbit. I probably would not have done that, but he had 4 sets of little eyes(my nieces/nephew) begging him.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone for responding


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Akira was 170$ to have her privately cremated. She was small though, still a puppy so it was cheaper. Expensive, though she was cremated in the city. Im sure around where I live (the suburbs) its cheaper.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree depends on location, whether it's a private or not.

I have done all my animals as a private cremation, and pay around 175$ in total


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

To get Genesis cremated and the ashes returned to me in a nice cedar box was around $275. That was back in 2002 though.....

I had called the place that was going to do it and wanted to be sure I was getting my Genesis remains back and not some from another dog. The person told me they place a metal tag with your dog that won't be destroyed from the fire. That's how they know it's yours. She even said if I wanted to I could come and watch how everything is done. I declined that invite. Have Genesis pedigree a pic of him, a puppy tooth and his cedar box in my bedroom on a dresser.......


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Fade2Black said:


> She even said if I wanted to I could come and watch how everything is done.


 having to do this is hard enough, let alone watching, something i could never do, all of mine are on the mantle with a picture and their collar, and favorite toy, they will be going with me when its my time


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

ken k said:


> having to do this is hard enough, let alone watching, something i could never do, all of mine are on the mantle with a picture and their collar, and favorite toy, they will be going with me when its my time



Same here. I want Genesis remains and the remains of my two current GSD's Kaos and puppy Havoc to be buried with me. To this day I still regret not getting the remains of another GSD Baron I had. He had passed away either right before on on the ride over to the 24 hour emergency hospital. I was with my father at the time and wasn't thinking straight. I just hugged him then took his choker collar.....


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It really depends on your region I think.

My cat (RIP Monkey) was $360.00 last summer. I received a nice wooden box and a plaque with her paw prints and a piece of her fur. I burried the box next to my dearly departed Beau (GSD) at my parents house.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

The price to get my Hubby's Elkhound cremated was about 300$ for everything. We're not going into what happened with the remains, but suffice it to say, when Finn goes, we'll be going to watch them put him in and we will put the tag in so we know it's just him.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Special cremation+euthanasia runs ~$268 around here. Just the special cremation alone is ~$160. I can't imagine anyone wanting to watch the cremation... your pet is in a black plastic bag and frozen (and not prettily curled up in a ball) until it's your pet's turn to be cremated. Do you really want to watch your awkward looking, dead, frozen pet get pulled out of a plastic bag and get cremated? Would you watch your parents get cremated?  I would want my last memories to be nice ones...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

First dog I had cremated was 1998. They explained that they placed the animals seperately when they did a group cremation so you would still get the right ashes back. So I went with that. I think it was $90 and a four hour ride up there to deliver her.
Next three were down here. I think it was still $90 for the first one and maybe $200 each for the last two which were done in 2009. I have two German Shepherd cookie jars - two dogs share a jar.

Considering the scandal in one of the southern states about human cremation that surfaced a few years back, I think we need to recognize this as symbolic and hope that we're not getting back fireplace ashes...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Keep in mind there are two types of cremation - group and private.

If you want the ashed back then you want a PRIVATE cremation. They clean out the crematorium before your dog goes in - that way you know you get only your dogs ashes.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

About $150-175 in the Nashville, TN area.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you again everyone for your responses.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> It really depends on your region I think.
> 
> My cat (RIP Monkey) was $360.00 last summer. I received a nice wooden box and a plaque with her paw prints and a piece of her fur. I burried the box next to my dearly departed Beau (GSD) at my parents house.


This was a private cremation.


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've worked as a vet tech for a few years.. The last vet I worked for marked up private cremation by like $200(disgusting, right?). 

Around here, Pet Memorial Services is who everyone uses.. and you can actually take your pet there yourself. So many times I wish I could've told the clients who COULDN'T AFFORD TO TREAT, and had to opt for euth... And then had to go with communal.. Ugh. 

Anyway, constant your local pet crematorium. The most cost effective might be euth at the vet, and then take your pet yourself..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Contact***** not constant..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Cody weighed about 100 pounds, for a private cremation it was $165, they put him in a nice carved wooden box with engraved plate that reads
CODY
My Heart
1/18/2001-9/8/2012


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I know our local humane society does it. I'm not sure exactly how much they charge but I know it's a lot less than most vets.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think my 21 year old Bengal cat was $150 - I have bought urns on ebay and get nice raiki (sp?) porcelain for several of mine...good sized GSDs about 250-300 for euthanasia and private cremation, back in a brown paper bag - I would rather have the nice containers that cost $60 than the generic cheap jar/box they give you for 20 bucks...I have Alice, Kelsey, Cito and the cats Kinu and Jeremiah in my nice glass door bookcases....and have a new urn for when I have to let Kougar go which is eminent.....where I go, they will go....

Lee


----------



## a33890 (Jan 12, 2010)

We had our 95lb Zeke cremated a few months back it was 200.00 for everything even a certificate with his paw print and lock of his hair and a very nice wooden box with his name on it and birth and death date on it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

When I had my cat cremated when I was 14, it cost $120. I'm 26 now. When we had Riley cremated back in February, I paid $165 total. Both vets, then and now, if you want the ashes back, its private cremation. If you don't want the ashes back, they cremate with 6-7 other animals and spread the ashes at various park areas. We always ask for the ashes back but we've only ever done it in Colorado Springs. I haven't had to do it out here yet.


----------

